# Air Dump



## Jimmy Namsnit (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a 2000 Diplomat 38.  Nothing happens when I hit the air dump switch.  Any suggestions on how to diagnose this???  Thanks in advance,  Jimmy


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2016)

I would supect a valve is sticking.  Guessing you have the HWH system.  If so you can get in touch with them>  They are good to guide you through diagnose.  You can goggle dump valve problems but my computer would not open the HWH diagnose.  I have a slow wifi where we are now.  Hope this helps


----------



## Jimmy Namsnit (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks C,  appreciate it, I'll check it out!!!  Jimmy


----------



## vanole (Feb 9, 2016)

Jimmy,

My prior motorhome was a 00 Diplomat 38A.  For sure you had to have the ignition switch in the ACC position.  Now this is the part that is cloudy I believe the jack panel needed to be turned on/energized when dumping air.  

I had a problem one time as you described and was going crazy.  Think I quit trying to dump air for a bit then went back and energized the jack panel dumped air then leveled with the jacks.  Not 100% sure like I said but think this was  my problem.

Hope you find the problem and let us know the results.

BTW if its a fuse its located behind left front bay door (the one in front of the wheel).


----------



## Jimmy Namsnit (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks vanole!!!!  I can't wait to get home and try that.....I'll keep ya posted,   Jimmy


----------

